# Cervelo R3 BB/Crank Upgrade Question: Worth it or waste of time?



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi,

I had a R3 built with Sram Force 22 some time ago and did at the time not pay attention to how the BB / Crankset was fitted and selected. 

I turnes out i have the Rotor BBright Pressfit 4624 BB and the GPX Force 22 crank. is this the best solution for this frame? 

Are there any tangible benefits to:
1) Go to to a BBright BB that can take e.g. a BB30 Crank? 
2) Get ceramic bearings, a nicer BB? 
3) Get a lighter crankset than Force 22 GPX

I don't worry too much about spending a few extra $$ on the bike, but I am curious if there are any gains to be had specific to the BB or just in my head?


----------

